# Dirk Hartog Island May 2009 Awesome Trip!!!!!



## ScottLovig

G Day all

I posted this in the Main section as it's an invite to all states.

I have booked the fishing lodge at Dirk Hartog Island for a 6 night kayak fishing extravaganza. It is planned to be a standout trip beyond anything I've heard of before. It will be an exceptional opportunity to bag lots of very big angry fish of many different species and rewrite the AKFF hall of fame. 8)

Dirk Hartog lies off Shark Bay in WA. It is a world heritage area where southern and northern species combine without crocodiles. It is simply one of Australia's superior sport fishing locations. It has taken me a year just to secure a booking for early May 2009.

Stand out species are whiting, flatties, snapper (in plague proportions right in front of the lodge), monster tailor, emporer, coral trout, giant wrasse, trevally including GTs, mackerel, mahi mahi, tuna, and even billfish. In May all species are on the chew. The latest issue of Fishing Wild magazine has a large write up of Dirk Hartog and mentions the lodge.

The yaks and gear will be loaded onto my big tandem trailer in Mornington and flat bed trucked to Denham return.
Participants will fly into Perth then take an Air West flight to Denham.
The lodge will transfer yaks and fishos to the Island via their game boat from Denham.
The lodge will provide accommodation, twin share beds, meals, drinks, a guide, a support tinnie, truck and trailer to access different launch sites and 1 day mother shipping the yaks via game boat to a special location.
Total cost of airfares, yak transport and lodge for a Melbourne punter will be $3,750.00 Beer and rum is extra. This cost is likely to be reduced by $300 if a WA participant recieves the yak trailer in Perth and drives it, all expenses paid to Denham for us.

A Hobie kayak is required, if you don't own one, buy one or I will appoint one to you if need be, depending on my available demo stock. I will also collect any yaks sent to me via Melb Air Express for the trip (not expensive).

I have already taken deposits on over half the available spaces. There may be a media crew involved so I don't know the exact amount of spots left just yet but I have 4, maybe 6 places left. If you wish to come please call me on 0418 566 626 and send me your email address so I can send out the details.

I am not profiting from this trip, its purely for fun. If you are interested you have 1 year to plan and save. I am taking deposits of $500 now. Deposits talk and bul&#8230;..walks. :twisted:

Cheers

Scott


----------



## murd

Hobie Vic said:


> A Hobie kayak is required, if you don't own one, buy one or I will appoint one to you if need be


Hang on Scott this sounds great but if I read your post correctly, then what you are saying is, 'No Hobie - don't bother coming...' Is this just a promo for Hobie, or a genuine opportunity for yakkers to do that once in a lifetime fishing trip? Not everyone paddles Hobies you know.


----------



## ScottLovig

Hi Murd

Pull up mate.

If you dont own a Hobie, buy one or *I will appoint one to you if need be from my demo stock*. Its clearly stated. All are welcome

I'm a Hobie dealer and putting in the effort to organise the trip so I want to see Hobies there. Thats more than reasonable.

I'm organising this trip at no profit to myself. Its for fun. Thats also clearly stated. Cynics need not apply.

Yes it's a one in a life time trip. Great accomodation, wild fishing and good company.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Peril

Popcorn time


----------



## L3GACY

I stand by your "your trip, your rules" theory just like the mods run the forum so they make the rules. As I said this is your trip and I dont think anyone has the right to tell you that you are being unreasonable but I dont think it has a place on this forum. It isn't in the spirit of the AKFF as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ScottLovig

Hi L3gacy

I respect your opinon.

This is trip is for fun. Who could argue with being lent a yak? If hitting the water at Dirk Hartog in a Hobie is too hard for someone to stomach then dont come...no worries...and no offence taken.

I like to see Hobie owners benefit from "The Hobie Way of Life" its something we do in catamaran sailing and something I expect will develop in yak fishing.

No good deed goes unpunished.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Davey G

Sounds like a great trip.

PS. The mods have discussed this post and have decided that it is best located in the Fishing Trips section. WE will also place it in the commercial section.

AS Scott has pointed out - this is an opportunity for keen yak fishos to go on the trip of a lifetime. The fact that he stipulates that Hobies need to be used is completely up to him - and not something that needs to be discussed or argued over amongst members. If you don't like the terms, don't reply.. Simple. 8)

Good luck with organising the trip Scott!


----------



## Peril

Davey G said:


> Sounds like a great trip.
> 
> PS. The mods have discussed this post and have decided that it is best located in the Fishing Trips section. WE will also place it in the commercial section.
> 
> AS Scott has pointed out - this is an opportunity for keen yak fishos to go on the trip of a lifetime. The fact that he stipulates that Hobies need to be used is completely up to him - and not something that needs to be discussed or argued over amongst members. If you don't like the terms, don't reply.. Simple. 8)
> 
> Good luck with organising the trip Scott!


Are we not standing at the top of a very slippery slope. I'm pretty sure that if I posted a trip saying no dwarves it would not last on the forum for more than a few minutes. This would be proper.

So moderators, having taken the step of allowing a member to place restrictions on participation, you must now decide which restrictions are acceptable. You have said that Scott's restriction is acceptable. I have offered one that clearly is not. Where is the line?


----------



## Davey G

Peril said:


> Are we not standing at the top of a very slippery slope. I'm pretty sure that if I posted a trip saying no dwarves it would not last on the forum for more than a few minutes. This would be proper.
> 
> So moderators, having taken the step of allowing a member to place restrictions on participation, you must now decide which restrictions are acceptable. You have said that Scott's restriction is acceptable. I have offered one that clearly is not. Where is the line?


Peril......this is not a hypothetical. Scott has advised that he is running a trip that has an element of commercialism to it and as such participants must either own or be willing to float around in a Hobie for the week (with Scott prepared to supply). This is NOT discrimination as ANYONE can participate (if they're willing to stump up the cash) and comparing it to such is way off the mark.

YES this trip is different to 99.9% of others previously placed on the site and as it has the element of commercialism we have placed it in the commercial section and also left a shadow topic in Fishing Trips. As with anything on this site we are never going to please everyone with our decisions and as a former moderator I'm sure you can understand that these types of issues are not always black and white.

I would hate to speculate but i would think that this trip will only be attractive to a very small number of members anyway (due to the costs and the distances involved - not due to the Hobie restrictions).

If you put up a trip report inviting dwarves only then good luck to you and I hope that you, Occy, JT and all the other members of the AKFF Oompaloompa society have a great time. I also hear that 9 out of 10 dwarves prefer to use minnows as bait...and a 25cm snapper looks like a monster! :lol:

Personally I'm planning on starting a trip plan where only crap fishermen are invited so that I can feel better about myself when i come home empty handed again...  Discrimination??? Nah, I prefer to think of it as strategic planning ;-)

As stated, if this trip is not of interest, then that's fine. However it may interest some members so we've agreed to keep it up on the site. 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYpz010AAD1fgAAQUOeAAiQiVAo///+gMAEmlA1PQSYU9E1PJNonqDQYaQxo0aAZMhoxGmgaYDTQlPSYnqaZHpHqAGgCWRSGi9E5uD1XXtFFf3ODRb9TX8IU/s3KxWlc12HfdhKkruxodWNo2u7Y+RNykRRcVQXpEFNza5Xjjwl1XjwevYs55NGpKE7ytRJgjqgG63VQUML4K/TTc4GKHY8u+AqSUVoHv3nYXrugp84U3gjZNPExGfiam6mtUzBxhiIZufmUA52SGShga4QfaucvW2f5o3DnfTlG0b0JsfBsA0vUFdoJkJ3mLKoRi6AyrNqOHIayWN0U0mBeGFRSR6WspQTVTBvD54JVdp4hYqIsSwY0UpSRALJEwNsndrmkoa3CMXBunDYgXSSDmka1eYEvIXf9Plpa03WvODhgQ43R/xdyRThQkIpz010=


----------



## zipper

i'm from melbourne and this sounds EXTREME, i dont own a hobie and have never paddled one, and the lended hobies, will the come kitted out with stuff or does the standard one have rod holders?
dont put me down for anything yet.
where abouts is your shop in vic and how much does it cost to hire a hobie for a day or two to have a rip around the bay to try them out.


----------



## Dave73

Sounds like a fantastic trip, regardless of what boat you row!

Remote WA is a fishermans paradise 8) 8) One day I hope to get the opportunity to fish there.

http://www.fishingwa.com/db.php?id=294& ... 2d2dca15b1

http://archives.westernangler.com.au/cg ... ewmode=all

http://www.dhi.com.au/fishing.htm

Cheers Dave


----------



## ScottLovig

Great links Dave. Thanks.

zipper, drop me a line, my phone nember is on my signature.

There are 8 yakers booked so far including some forum members other than myself. There are 6 places remaining.

We also have a driver from Perth now recieving the kayak trailer and taking it up to Denham. This will drop the yak transport cost to about $550 return from Melbourne. Total cost for an East coast participant to fly in and fish from their yak will now be just under $3,500.00 plus beer and rum.

DH tailor are commonly over a metre long. :twisted: 8)

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Cuda

Looking forward to this trip big time Scott  , here's another link to a site for Steep Point fishos who fish the rocks on the mainland and catch all sorts of fish up to Marlin & Sails. The site has some photos of Dirk Hartog Island that show you how close the southern end is to the mainland. 
http://www.steeppoint.com.au/newforum/index.php

Some good posts on the forum too.

Cheers

Cuda.


----------



## ScottLovig

Latest news.

10 deposits are booked in and there are a couple spots left.

Everying is organised and this trip has it all. Profesionaly managed by Angling Adventures, 1 of Australia's finest sport fishing locations, no crocodiles, 6 night lodge accomodation, meals, support boats, mother ship day and transport for own yaks to location. Including airfares from Melbourne or Sydney all for around $3,700 or depending on varying flight costs.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Alf

Hi Hobie Vic

I gather this trip is fully booked by now. Any chance for a tag-along who can organise their own transport from Perth? In any case let me know if there are any cancellations.

Cheers
Alf


----------



## ScottLovig

Hi Alf

Give me a call mate 0418 566 626. There is still room and for Perth guys it will be a lot cheaper.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## MrFaulty

A few thin skins here me thinks! I am assuming the "lend" will not cost so who cares, personally I would love to have a good test drive/paddle? of one of them hobbies, alas, the minister for finance said three kayaks is enough, I will have to sink one, they are getting a bit old anyway! Regretfully I wont be able to make this trip, however, if you make a booking for 2010 I would be in.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## beefs

for what its worth Rex Hunt named dirk hartog one of his must visit fishing destinations. Rexy does nothing much for me but the bloke has been to plenty of fishing destinations the world over so this is a wrap of decent standards. PM sent


----------



## paulo

Bugga.. I just saw this post... All full up Scott?


----------



## ScottLovig

1 guy dropped out and looks like being replaced by AKFF member Beefs (Travis). So we have 10 people booked in and 4 vacant places left. You're welcome Paulo!!!!!

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Cuda

I'm starting to stock up on tackle already and have bought some nice hard body lures yesterday to kick start things, as I can see a lot of tackle being lost on big stonkers every day :shock: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## beefs

Deposit paid...yah for me


----------



## Shorty

I am also organising a trip to DH Island, you need to own a Malibu and be a good looking blonde (female) ;-) between 18 -25 :twisted:

This is the trip of a lifetime (talking Hobies trip now)something to tell your grandkids about when you are old and grey.

I can't wait to read the trip reports


----------



## ausbass

WHY WHY WHY do i have to live on the other side of the country!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:    

great idea there.


----------



## Physhopath

aus_bass said:


> WHY WHY WHY do i have to live on the other side of the country!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> great idea there.


DITTO


----------



## hoit

Now, I'm not saying I'm a starter for this trip but what set of fishing gear would I need to get the most out of it.


----------



## Cuda

hoit said:


> Now, I'm not saying I'm a starter for this trip but what set of fishing gear would I need to get the most out of it.


Well there should be a fair old range of fish to catch there Hoit. From bread & butter stuff like whiting, flathead, to pink snapper, dhufish, baldchin groper, spangled emperor, cod, coral trout, big tailor, spanish mackeral, shark mackeral, dolphin fish, tuna, cobia, trevally and depending on water temps possibly billfish like sailfish and marlin :shock:

As such, a light spin stick for "fun" fishing, a heavier spin stick say 6 - 8 kilo outfit, trolling setup 10 - 15 kilo that you can jig / bottom bash with too, possibly a spare rod or two and spare reels, coz it will be very possible to get blown away by massive fish that love to destroy gear. Also lots of spare line, a heap of lures - HB's and SP's, terminal tackle - swivels hooks sinkers wire etc.

Unfortunately there are no tackle shops on Dirk Hartog Islands, so it would pay to be prepared ;-)

How does that sound?


----------



## ScottLovig

Yak fishos from Qld, NSW, Vic and Perth are booked in and already tossing and turning in bed over what gear to take.

There is still opportunity to get on board. 8)

Cheers

Scott


----------



## hoit

After exhaustive negotiations with SWMBO Mrs Hoit has agreed to take a holiday to Port Douglas in May 2009 which means I now have a leave pass for Dirk Hartog.  Scott the deposit should hit your account tomorrow morning.



Cuda said:


> As such, a light spin stick for "fun" fishing, a heavier spin stick say 6 - 8 kilo outfit, trolling setup 10 - 15 kilo that you can jig / bottom bash with too, possibly a spare rod or two and spare reels, coz it will be very possible to get blown away by massive fish that love to destroy gear. Also lots of spare line, a heap of lures - HB's and SP's, terminal tackle - swivels hooks sinkers wire etc.
> 
> Unfortunately there are no tackle shops on Dirk Hartog Islands, so it would pay to be prepared ;-)
> 
> How does that sound?


OK so if I start with a
3-6kg Spin Outfit with 10lb braid
6-8kg Spin Outfit with 20lb braid
6-10kg Spin Outfit with 30lb braid
10-15kg Trolling Outfit with 50lb braid

then I won't be undergunned. :lol:

So what lures am I going to need.

Let the sleepless nights begin. 8)


----------



## beefs

i'm sure those of us making the trip will become intimately familiar with every single available internet page of info on the place in the next 11 months or so...and here's a start. Bomber Long A's apparently... 

http://www.fishingwa.com/db.php?id=301


----------



## Cuda

Thanks for that tip Beefs  I will have to add a box of long A's to the shopping list now ;-)


----------



## Detritus2099

First of all are there any spots left? I have an Outfitter and wouldn't mind coming along with myself and a mate.

Second of all, we live in Carnarvon and are curious what the cost would be from there - ie no transport, the yak would go on the roof and we'd drive to Denham ourselves.


----------



## beefs

hoit said:


> OK so if I start with a
> 3-6kg Spin Outfit with 10lb braid
> 6-8kg Spin Outfit with 20lb braid
> 6-10kg Spin Outfit with 30lb braid
> 10-15kg Trolling Outfit with 50lb braid
> 
> then I won't be undergunned. :lol:
> 
> So what lures am I going to need.
> 
> Let the sleepless nights begin. 8)


oohh - I might be crazy but I think that half the fun is in the planning and preperation :shock:  

I'm thinking i'll take
2500 size spin reel with 6/10lb for light spinning
4000 size spin with 14/20lb for medium spinning
6000 size spin with 30/50lb for trolling/bottom bashing
10000 size spin with 80lb for chasing GTs :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol:

Depends what everyone else thinks though - can I get away with the 6000 stradic for trolling/livebaiting/bottom bashing or should I take an overhead outfit?? Never owned one, never used one so i'm really not sure.

Lures...all i've thought of so far is

A bunch of homemade bucktail jigs
A range of medium to large poppers and stickbaits
Some large trolling contraptions

What's high on everyones "Too Catch List"??

For me 
1- A spaniard
2- GT on popper
3- One of these devilishly large tailor they talk about sounds like fun.

Bonus points - at which point i'll shout the bar - are for a Spaniard on a popper 

And thats just what i'd like to catch...like all my outings i'll be happy with anything :lol:


----------



## Cuda

Well Travis, I'm no tackle expert, but the selection of outfits you have mentioned sounds pretty damn good to me  If you are most familiar with threadline reels then stick with what you know best I reckon. Going by the size of the GT's you have caught I think you should have most DHI fish covered.

Spaniards will be one of my targets, unless I get into a few down this way beforehand  I would also like to catch a big Cobia, Tuna, Coral Trout, Yellow Tail Kingy, Baldchin Groper, Pinky, XOS Tailor & maybe even a Dolly if they're about :twisted:

Not asking for much am I :shock:


----------



## ScottLovig

Hi Detritus

Only 1 spot left dude. You would be better off in a single yak there too, but that can be arranged.

My hit list is monster tailor, spaniard, tuna, Mahi Mahi and just maybe......a billfish. Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Detritus2099

I've been doing the math and won't be able to come up with the cash in time. These interest rate hikes are killing me.

However the Yacht Club are having a weekend sailing dow on Saturday to Bush Bay in August, then coming back on Sunday - yaks and kite surfers welcome to drive down and come back with the flotilla on Sunday. I may just have to do the Sunday dragging a popper.


----------



## Cuda

Too bad you can't make it Dave  I thought I had berleyed up Wattie - wonder if he has contacted Scott? Only one spot left now and it shouldn't last too long


----------



## karnage

the group pm's you guys are sending arnt working 4 me unfortunaly 4some reason so im gonna have 2 converse with you lot in this thread for now.

definatly interested in the shark sheild it could prove to be vital.
i havnt bought new reels 4 a few years now.
i've got a bunch of okuma epix bait runners from the smallest to the largest size.they have all been serviced and repaired recently but im not 100% confident they are tough/robust enough to handle serious dirkhartog fish.
also got a nice abu big game ambassador 7000.
thinking of getting 2 shimano saragosa's and and some sort of largish quality overhead.

got a huge spool of 50lb braid as back up line and stack of all diff type of lures.
one thing no one mentioned was a little bait catching outfit and bait tube or livie tank?
might be easier to just use lures but if there is bait available to catch i wouln't mind towin some livies around.
i'll probaly bring my bait tube and a little telescopic rod for this purpose so i can store in the hatch to clear the deck once bait catching is done. 
not sure about the scotty downrigger yet. i'll see how well it works this summer on the kings in sydney.


----------



## hoit

Hi Karnage, I have to seriously upsize my gear and buy a whole new collection of lures. What a shame. 

FYI I'm thinking about flying into Denham on Saturday and then heading across to DHI on Sunday morning rather than spend all of Sunday travelling.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Detritus2099

hoit said:


> Hi Karnage, I have to seriously upsize my gear and buy a whole new collection of lures. What a shame.
> 
> FYI I'm thinking about flying into Denham on Saturday and then heading across to DHI on Sunday morning rather than spend all of Sunday travelling.
> 
> Regards
> Grant


Considering SkyWest's (the actual name of the airline by the way) inability to actually meet it's schedule, this is a very good idea. In fact I would recommend it to everyone. Last time I went over east I left a good 4 hour break between the SkyWest plane landing in Perth and Virgin leaving Perth. On paper. In actuality I barely had sufficient time to check in at the Virgin terminal.


----------



## ScottLovig

Update!!!

The trip is now full. There are 14 guys booked in with deposits paid but someone is sure to run into a best mates wedding, or trip over the dog at night and break a knee so if there is anyone still interested please let me know as a seat up the front of the interchange bench will probably bear fruit.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Cuda

Awesome stuff. Dunno about anyone else, but I'm not planning on bailing out for any - one/thing :twisted: If someone wants to get married at that time they can damn well re-schedule :lol: I will be wrapping myself in cotton wool too - don't want any broken bones etc to throw a spanner in the works, no sir ;-) Just gotta make sure I get enough back from the taxman now to pay for the balance on the trip.
Let the countdown begin - only ten months to go now


----------



## ScottLovig

:lol: :lol: :lol:

This gunna be fun mate. I only just came clean and told the missus about it :lol: :twisted: :lol: She wears the pants but I made it through unscathed, damn businees trips :lol: :twisted:

Chat soon.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Cuda

Hobie Vic said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> This gunna be fun mate. I only just came clean and told the missus about it :lol: :twisted: :lol: She wears the pants but I made it through unscathed, damn businees trips :lol: :twisted:
> 
> Chat soon.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Scott


You're a brave man waiting until now Scott - and probably did it the smart way - how could the wife refuse when you had a bunch of guys raring to go on a business trip like this one :lol: 8) I've been thinking that it will be interesting transporting the yaks and ourselves around the island each day to good fishing places. I reckon South Passage has to be one of the closer and possibly easier locations to access, but I s'pose it depends on prevailling winds etc etc.


----------



## hoit

Hobie Vic said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> This gunna be fun mate. I only just came clean and told the missus about it :lol: :twisted: :lol: She wears the pants but I made it through unscathed, damn businees trips :lol: :twisted:
> 
> Chat soon.
> 
> Cheers
> Scott


So how are you going to explain all the new gear you need for this "business trip" :lol:

Mrs Hoit was out this afternoon so I was able to unpack my latest order from motackle


----------



## beefs

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: Hoit - thats some nice work there! 

Those cotton cordell pencils? (middle bottom) look pretty sweet!


----------



## ryber

Lads

I just read a local forum (Western Angler) of a fella who went for a trip to steep point recently and did some trolling for macks from his yak. He hooked up to a mack and then something bigger grabbed it and took him for a tow - he didnt get a look at it but reckons may have been a big Estuary Cod bout 30-40cms across the back and it took him for a tow and he couldnt land it so had to snap the line in order to not be taken too far - so all sounds exciting for your trip!


----------



## Cuda

Yeah Ryber, I'm tempted to do an advance trip before this one some time and suss out the south passage area from the same location that bloke camped at. Would be a good trip for a few of us WA boys to organise I reckon (not wanting to hijack Scott's thread here) 8) Only thing is you need to take everything with you, so a fair bit of logistics required.
Might post something on AKFS and see what interest is out there


----------



## ELM

No money, no kayak, no keys to the chain and ball, crapy old fishing gear, BUT LOADS OF DESIRE, tears so many tears. Great work Scott for organising this trip.
Scott are you around on Tuesday, would like to come take a good look at an Adventure etc.
Regards
Eddie


----------



## ScottLovig

Hi Guys

I have emailed out some info on flight details and some special gear etc to everyone going to DHI. If you've not got the info please call or email me [email protected]

Cheers

Scott


----------



## sbd

Boys, I'm comin' with you.


----------



## Cuda

Welcome aboard SBD  Should be a great trip :twisted:


----------



## ScottLovig

Hi Dave

WELCOME ABOARD!!!! 8) Can't wait to catch up and loose some gear together.

I stuffed up my first attempt to email you all the info and have just now tried again and got your email right......I think. So let me know tomorow if you are still short of detail.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Cuda

Just bumping this thread up the page a bit fellas - how's everyone's trip prep going?? Buying up big on gear? Won't be long before final monies are due in to Scott, so make sure you have been saving your pennies folks


----------



## ScottLovig

So far as I know everyone is onto booking their flights and all looks well.

My biggest problem is deciding which yak to take, Outback , Adventure, Outback, Adventure......its too much. :shock:

A new Nitro Godzilla and Saltiga look like they are on the way. I'm going to order a big bunch of lures soon. 8)

Cheers

Scott


----------



## griffo1

Hey Scott,

I was at Dirk Harthog April this year...had an absolute ball..since then I've brought Revolution.

This is very tempting (i have a photo I took, as a screen saver, yes I like pain)

What is SBD doing about geting his Hobie from Sydney to Melbourne? I'm in Canberra.


----------



## sbd

griffo1 said:


> What is SBD doing about geting his Hobie from Sydney to Melbourne? I'm in Canberra.


Why stop in Melbourne? I'll start pedalling in March - it's only about 8000km ;-)


----------



## ScottLovig

Griffo

The Sydney yaks are hitching a ride down on my stock truck from the factory. All the places are full but you can sit in reserve if you want in case someone has to go to a wedding.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## MrFaulty

Scott, I think you should be organising the 2010 trip by now judging from the popularity of this trip. I am first on the list!


----------



## ScottLovig

MrFaulty said:


> Scott, I think you should be organising the 2010 trip by now judging from the popularity of this trip. I am first on the list!


I do have a second trip and have a couple destinations in mind, each with pros and cons. I hope DHI is the first of many successfull trips like this. We are sure to learn from this one first. Stay tuned :twisted:

Cheers

Scott


----------



## griffo1

Hey Scott,

Wedding ...smedding...Thanks for the offer but I think I might have a better chance winning the lottery. :lol: :lol:

I'll make the next one for sure......keep us/me informed. :lol:

Your tour is going to have the best time. The guys and gals all DHI resort are absolutley fantastic.  

All the best ;-)


----------



## paulo

Hobie Vic said:


> A new Nitro Godzilla and Saltiga look like they are on the way.  I'm going to order a big bunch of lures soon. 8)
> Cheers
> Scott


Scott which Saltiga did you end up choosing? I had a look and feel of the 6500 dogfight inthe shop and decided it was probably bigger than I needed on the yak. Im looking at the 4500 now but cant seem to find one in the flesh I can fondle. Also undecided on the rod. Probably a TCurve jigstick 200 but looked at the godzilla for tossing poppers etc. Two tackle stores tried to tell me the godzilla wouildnt cast poppers bigger than 135g. Id be interested to hear what you ended up with.


----------



## breamingfromabass

Hey Guys,

I just read this from start to finish, this looks like an AMAZING trip~!!

Very jealous it is already full, and if another trip comes up I am second on the list after MR Faulty.

Thanks,
Luke.


----------



## Cuda

Hey folks, found this neat aerial shot of the southern end of DHI  Those waters loook very fishy indeed :twisted:
Or try this link and scroll down to get a better - higher res image - http://www.steeppoint.com.au/newforum/i ... &start=120

Cheers

Cuda


----------



## beefs

paulo said:


> Hobie Vic said:
> 
> 
> 
> A new Nitro Godzilla and Saltiga look like they are on the way. I'm going to order a big bunch of lures soon. 8)
> Cheers
> Scott
> 
> 
> 
> Scott which Saltiga did you end up choosing? I had a look and feel of the 6500 dogfight inthe shop and decided it was probably bigger than I needed on the yak. Im looking at the 4500 now but cant seem to find one in the flesh I can fondle. Also undecided on the rod. Probably a TCurve jigstick 200 but looked at the godzilla for tossing poppers etc. Two tackle stores tried to tell me the godzilla wouildnt cast poppers bigger than 135g. Id be interested to hear what you ended up with.
Click to expand...

Hey Paul, my mate just got a 4500 saltiga. Its a great size reel, much more manageable than say a stella 10000 (never fondled a dogfight so can't compare there sorry). Would be perfect for the yak I reckon.


----------



## wopfish

I have the Slatiga 4000... nice reel ... and very handy size wise on the yak - very manageable...... !!!!


----------



## paulo

Thanks Woppie, Yes I recall you mentioning your 4000. Alas with the way the dollar is I have given up on the saltiga. $1100 plus by the time I land it here. 
Now looking at Saragosa 8000 ($299)or the Sealine Bull 4500 or 6000 ($199) (not sure of actual size yet). Much cheaper options if not as robust. At that price I can afford a few if they break down and I cant see the dollar getting stronger anytime soon.


----------



## sbd

paulo said:


> Thanks Woppie, Yes I recall you mentioning your 4000. Alas with the way the dollar is I have given up on the saltiga. $1100 plus by the time I land it here.
> Now looking at Saragosa 8000 ($299)or the Sealine Bull 4500 or 6000 ($199) (not sure of actual size yet). Much cheaper options if not as robust. At that price I can afford a few if they break down and I cant see the dollar getting stronger anytime soon.


I just bought my second Daiwa Catalina 4500 (got the high speed one this time). Almost identical to the Saltiga, but I managed to get mine for $550 (never pay retail...). Hopefully that's my full complement of reels for DHI now...


----------



## paulo

sbd said:


> I just bought my second Daiwa Catalina 4500 (got the high speed one this time). Almost identical to the Saltiga, but I managed to get mine for $550 (never pay retail...). Hopefully that's my full complement of reels for DHI now...


Thats quite a spool capacity for the weight of the reel Dave. The others are only quoting half that (admittedly not stating PE). That does look worth the money, a lot of the Saltiga features as you say. The other two seem to have problems laying braid properly though I did red spacer washers were now included with the Saragosa and that fixed the issues. Any issues with that on the Catlina?
Do yo do a lot of jigging\popping? Ill most likely tow lures and live bait with it and wonder if the lower speed would be better suited. Mind you I could use the higher speed for casting slugs off the beach too.


----------



## sbd

paulo said:


> The other two seem to have problems laying braid properly though I did red spacer washers were now included with the Saragosa and that fixed the issues. Any issues with that on the Catlina?
> Do yo do a lot of jigging\popping? Ill most likely tow lures and live bait with it and wonder if the lower speed would be better suited. Mind you I could use the higher speed for casting slugs off the beach too.


The Catalinas come with some thin teflon (?) washers to pack the spool - there was no need to on the 4500, and I'm yet to spool up the 4500H (will eventually put PE3 on the high speed, the normal speed has PE5). I love the lack of reverse switch, & the manual bail return is nice and simple. After 8 months on the yak the 4500 shows no sign of water ingress, still feels smooth & solid. The drag is excellent, though the washers are expensive to replace (haven't needed to yet).

I'm thinking a popper rod may be the last (so I say now) item I need to get for DHI, but the 2 Catalina combos will allow me to tackle most options - the spools can be swapped to either reel, and I have a heavy & light jig rod to swap the reels between. I am doing more jigging these days (mostly on the AKFF jigging charters), but it's hard to do proper mechanical jigging from the yak. The jig rods have a nice action nonetheless (softer tip, very powerful butt) and are a good length for yak fishing (both slightly under 6"), and I've found them useful for big plastics & livebaiting as well.

I'll probably tow lures from my modified TLD20 (around 450m 30lb mono), and take a couple of light spinsticks as well for giggles.


----------



## griffo1

Hi Ya All,  

When I went to DHI ealier this year, I was advised ( and I took the advise) to put the spools complete with line in the stored baggage not the carry on board baggage. Security will not allow reel spools with line in the cabin, however they will allow the reel with no spool. Apparentley the line can be used as a weapon. 8) ;-)

Here are some photo's taken in April this year. Mainly fished from the boat on the West side of the island but Shark and Turtle Bay were fab for Snapper and 100's of other varieties of fish.  














































Have a great time   

All the Best :lol:

,


sbd said:


> paulo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other two seem to have problems laying braid properly though I did red spacer washers were now included with the Saragosa and that fixed the issues. Any issues with that on the Catlina?
> Do yo do a lot of jigging\popping? Ill most likely tow lures and live bait with it and wonder if the lower speed would be better suited. Mind you I could use the higher speed for casting slugs off the beach too.
> 
> 
> 
> The Catalinas come with some thin teflon (?) washers to pack the spool - there was no need to on the 4500, and I'm yet to spool up the 4500H (will eventually put PE3 on the high speed, the normal speed has PE5). I love the lack of reverse switch, & the manual bail return is nice and simple. After 8 months on the yak the 4500 shows no sign of water ingress, still feels smooth & solid. The drag is excellent, though the washers are expensive to replace (haven't needed to yet).
> 
> I'm thinking a popper rod may be the last (so I say now) item I need to get for DHI, but the 2 Catalina combos will allow me to tackle most options - the spools can be swapped to either reel, and I have a heavy & light jig rod to swap the reels between. I am doing more jigging these days (mostly on the AKFF jigging charters), but it's hard to do proper mechanical jigging from the yak. The jig rods have a nice action nonetheless (softer tip, very powerful butt) and are a good length for yak fishing (both slightly under 6"), and I've found them useful for big plastics & livebaiting as well.
> 
> I'll probably tow lures from my modified TLD20 (around 450m 30lb mono), and take a couple of light spinsticks as well for giggles.
Click to expand...


----------



## ScottLovig

I have a spare spot!!!!!!!!

Be there or be sq.....fishless

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Cuda

So my fellow DHI-ites, how is the preparation going for the trip?? I can't believe it is only 3 weeks away now :shock: 
I'm wondering what sort of trace material some of you may be employing for the pelagics we will no doubt encounter - what favourites you may have e.g. single strand wire, multi strand wire, twist weld etc etc :? 
Was also wondering how we are going to go about fishing the waters - splitting up into smaller groups to ensure plenty of space when trolling - should we be employing the use of UHF radios to keep in touch ?
I need to take good stock of what gear I have and ensure that I have enough to last, as I do think that sharks are going to be a nuisance and lure losses etc could well be high over the week :twisted: 
Anyway, I look forward to meeting you all in a couple of weeks


----------



## paulo

Cuda, I spent a very wet Easter going through my gear and am in the process of buying the bits Im missing. Over the next few days Ill put up a list of what Im taking in the hope someone will point out things I am missing or where Im underdone.

Also perhaps we should make sure we only take one (or two) of the things we 'might' need such as soldering irons and other tools, chargers, etc. Between the two of us coming from Brisso only one of us will take a spare in each class of rod and reel rather than both of us taking a spare for each and every rod type, spare braid, different leader classes, etc.

Good point about the comms. Was thinking the same thing. I will email the lodge to ask about which radios to use (VHF or UHF). Using VHF doubles as a safety\distress radio if they work round there.

Other things Ive thought of are sounder batteries, tackle guard aerosols and flares, etc wont be allowed on a plane. Im asking Scott to buy me an SLA battery and put it on the trailer. Not sure if Ill worry about flares.

Does anyone know the max length for rod tubes on virgin\qantas? Wonder if it differs for the light plane to Monkey Mia?
Domestic airlines allow you to pay for excess baggage, I wonder if this is true for the light plane or if the limits are hard and fast?

Everyone says there will be sharks a plenty. I love this shot on their website. Dont think Ill be swimming too much









Surf launches could be tricky. Anyone taking a surfboard?


----------



## ScottLovig

Not long now.

SBD and Kanage's yaks have arrived here safely and will go on the trailer this week. Send me your stuff via post or courier in the next week so I can pack it in your assigned yaks. I'll call everyone tomorrow anyway.

I organised some metals, roosta poppers, lines and leaders etc etc today. I will also be bringing some plastics and also X Rap Deep divers in 15, 20 and 30 sizes. Also a couple of small Pakulas....you never know. I am also replacing most of my trebbles with single hooks.

I'm also bringing gloves, fish lifter, fish grips, wire cutters and camera.

Radios would be cool, lets bring em if you have them.

I like the idea of a buddy system on the water just like divers. Also a sign on/sign off so everyone is accounted for at the end of the day.

I'm bringing spare braid for every reel and pleany of leader and some wire.

See you all soon and talk you all on the phone sooner

 8)  8)  8)

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Cuda

Got my letter from Angling Adventures in the mail today and I'm looking forward to meeting some of the yak fishing legends from the east who comprise the rest of the group  
I've dug out a few old chrome slices that I have had for donkey's years that might be ok for jigging or hurling a mile off the yak and spinning back at speed through any surface bustups and won't break my heart or my bank balance if lost to fish and / or sharks :twisted: 
Have also got a few old leadhead jigs to use up, a few packs of SP's and of course a few HB's including roosta poppers & various bibbed minnows including a couple of X-Raps. I might even try a bit of bait fishing for bottom dwellers such as Baldchin Groper etc  
I must ensure that I have enough spare line too in case any monsters decide to spool me :shock: 
Might have to draw up a checklist and tick off all the essential items and then work down the non-essential but desirable to try and keep the stuff I take to an acceptable level :lol: 
It's going to be awesome!


----------



## paulo

Just rang around for a few answers to questions Ive had
Skywest Airlines will only carry rod tubes up to 2m. 
You will be charged $20 extra for a tube under 2m.

Baggage limit is 20kg with excess baggage charged at $5 per kg BUT they cant guarantee it will get on the flight or even the next day. Best make sure youre not over 20kgs cos even a next day flight will be useless. 
Also allowed cabin baggage up to 7kg. I might check the spools and carry the reels as hand luggage.

The caltex servo in Denham stocks 7ah SLA batteries (63W x 95H x 150L) at $56 each. I think Ill buy one there.

Shark Bay Marine & Hardware at Denham have some tackle, lures, leader, etc forthat last minute panic purchase.

Ive also emailed the lodge about a dozen questions relating to power, tools they have available, computer facilities for burning camera cards to dvd, etc.
Ill post the replies here when they come back.


----------



## paulo

Some answers from the lodge

Is there mobile phone coverage on the island?
1. Network coverage: the only network that works up here is Telstra Next G

Does the lodge have 240V power? (We have a lot of equipment that needs to be recharged daily. Shark shields, sounder batteries, cameras, phones etc.)
2.	The Lodge is powered by a generator that provides 240V power from 9am until midnight.

Is there ice available at the lodge?
3.	We provide ice and bait for all of our guests staying at the Lodge (free of charge).

Is there vhf radio coverage in the area?
(Most of us carry handheld vhf for safety, however if there is no coverage we will leave the vhf behind and bring uhf radios for chat.)
4.	Sometime vhf radio works, but you are better of bringing uhf radios.

What is the level of medical kit you carry? (Most of us carry simple kits on the kayaks)
5.	We do have a big medical kit on the island that includes everything from panadol until morphein.

We may need to upload our camera cards if they fill. Do you have computer facilities (A dvd burner) we can use to do this?
We can bring our own blank dvds.
6.	The Lodge provides computer facilities for guests (f.o.c.)

Do we need to purchase any fishing\national park (or otherwise) licences or permits?
7.	You don't need to get any permits for fishing or the marine park as long as you are staying with us!

By the time most large fish are subdued to yakside, they are as good as dead. With the exception of perhaps a few of the WA people we wont be taking fish back withus. Should we be returning these fish to the lodge for food or putting them back into the foodchain? 
8.	The Lodge is known for fresh seafood meals and guests give us caught fish to serve for dinner. We would appreciate if you would bring home fish, so we can cook it for you!

To save us carting things we only MAY need to use do you have each of the following that we may use if required?
Solder iron and solder, hacksaw, Spanners, Allen keys
9.	We do have all the requested tools apart from the solder iron and solder.

If I can assist with anything else, please don't hesitate to contact me.

Kind Regards,
Sandra
-- 
Sandra Wilkens
Operations Manager


----------



## Alster99

Good luck on this one guys. I wish I had read about this one in the early days... would have been hard to say no to a mission like this. It will be an epic trip!!

Full marks to you Scott for organising such an event. Great idea.

Can't wait to read the trip reports.

Cheers,

Al


----------



## paulo

Im taking

Rods 1-3kg, 3-6kg, 4-8kg all 7', 3 piece. 17kg spin and 24kg OH jig sticks, Nitro Godzilla
Reels - 2500 (4lb + 8lb spools), 3000 (8lb + 20lb), 3500 (25lb), 4500 (30lb), TSS4 (30lb), Saltist OH 30 (50lb)
Lures- HB 30 odd large (Laserpros, crazy deeps, XRap20 and 30s, Predatek boomerangs + vipers, Smilin Jacks pillies+minnows+frigate mackerel, 80g bumper bars, pencil and roosta poppers)
Lures- HB 20 odd small (SX40s, SX60s, Jackals, blades, Atomic Hards)
Lead - snapper and b'away sinkers
Plastics (4-7" jerk shads) (Gulp prawns + 2" shads)
Chatterbait + Bluewater livies + plastic mullet.
Jigheads (1/8,1/4,1/2,1oz Nitro Saltwater) (1/40->1/8 little stuff)
Metal slugs (10 x 25-80g)
Tackle pouches/bags- contain bait needles,rubber bands, tiny cable ties etc
Leaders - (4,8,12,20,40,60,100lb)
Wire traces + crimps
Ball bearing snap locks
Tennis Ball for gimbal
Sabikis (20)
Hooks (6\0 and 10\0 + some monsters)
Gaff

SR Pliers, Split rings,Spare trebles and jig hooks
Solder iron and solder
10mm spanner + allen keys for mirage drive
Bolt cutters for embedded hooks
Rod leashes
Rope/clips/Velcro straps/cable ties
Battery box
Spare braid (30, 50lb)
Rope (30m 0f 2mm)
60l dry bag with resewn Coles bags for esky sock for ice+fish
V Sheet
Hand bilge pump (siphon) 
Lump of sponge
Collapsible bucket
Hobie Safety Kit
Sounder
GPS
Camera + PC cables
Leatherman + deck knife
UHF Radios x 2
Headlight Torches + Hobie Safety light
AA, AAA Batteries + charger
Sunnies/hats/gloves/ clothes/seasick tabs/berocca
Energy bars
Gloves and Rags
Spray jacket and Wet pants
Chargers - camera/12 volt batt, SS
Shark Shield
Hobie Riser tubes and Powerlock
Bait tube (doubling as a rod tube for the journey) 
Collapsible 2l water bag + water bottle
Sunscreen and zinc
pool noodle

Also
Gaffa Tape
40Gb 3.5" Hard Disk and cables to upload video and photos to.
30Gb HD Video Cam (if I can buy a waterproof box in time)


----------



## ScottLovig

Holy S#$%! Paulo talk about prepared. :lol:

SBD also packed his antique sinker collection into his yak. We need a forklift to get the damn thing onto the trailer. :lol:

I hope the DHI boat is capable of getting it all to the lodge :lol:

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Cuda

:lol: :lol: Paulo must have been a Boy Scout, as he certainly is "prepared" :lol: :lol: I can see the Eendracht sinking under the weight of our gear on the way across to the island  As long as I can get my Engel fridge on the boat for a few fillets to bring home I'm happy 8) 
I'm stressing out now about having enough stuff to take


----------



## paulo

Hobie Vic said:


> Holy S#$%! Paulo talk about prepared. :lol:
> I hope the DHI boat is capable of getting it all to the lodge :lol:


That still wont guarantee me fish :twisted: and Im thinking time will show me NOT to be the biggest tackle junky on the trip.

Im gonna be awake 24x7 :shock: so I need to bring a lot of gear. Plus I have a habit of throwing a bit of it away.  :roll:

16kg on the way to you Express Post. Should be there tomorrow.

I weigh 75kgs and all my gear (including bags, rods, tubes, gear in the box on the way to you) totals 39kg. 
So total water displacement capacity on the DHI boat for me is 114kgs. Im betting thats not even getting close to what those poor old boots of yours are carrying around there ole mate. ;-) :lol: :lol:

Besides, if I like the place I might stick around and open a tackle store. 8) Dont sweat Cuda, Ant is bringing the same. Im happy to bring nothing home but some great photos if you run short.


----------



## cummins

mate what u mean nothing home, i mean u are pherped so im guessing you will remember everything on the list, plus some new gear. i reckon u will be opening a small fish shop with all that gear


----------



## sbd

I was worried that I hadn't sent enough with the yak (the 12 bricks will come in handy though), so I sent another rod tube to Scott today (with a few more sinkers etc).

I'm taking:

PE6 jig stick
PE3 jig stick
8kg spin rods x 2
3kg spin rod
10-15kg spin rod (backup for jig sticks)
9ft landbased rod
10-15kg overhead rod

2 x Catalina4500 (PE5 & PE3)
Certate2500R (15lb)
Sol2500 (8 & 15lb)
6500 baitrunner (jic)
TLD20 with 30lb mono
handline

Spare braid, all weights
4,8,20,30,40,80lb fluoro leader
40,60,80,100 mono leader
44 & 69lb single strand wire
18, 50 & 80lb heatweld wire
600m 30lb mono

hooks (6/0 & 8/0 sw fly hooks, range of conventional hooks & circles, worm hooks, gangsters)
assist hooks
jig hooks (used as singles)
swivels & snaps (big'uns & little'uns)
jigheads (lotsa)
sinkers (400kg)
20 prepacked livebait rigs (trace, sinker, bait needle etc - thanks Paulo)
20 sabikis (thanks Dan - available to purchase from me on DHI at only $39 each ;-) )
balloons
rubber bands
floats

plastics (lotsa)
prerigged large plastics
20 jigs 60 - 240g
20 large hb
20 sm hb
trolling skirt
poppers (small, big & bigger)
slices 5g - 50g
squid jigs inc secret weapon

headtorches x 2
yak light on a stick
sounder
GPS
VHF
UHF
Sharkshield
HDV camera in housing + 30 hours tape
GoPro camera with head & pole mounts
possible additional video camera
waterproof still camera
non waterproof still camera
laptop
powerboard

sounder battery & spare :shock: 
bait tank battery & spare :shock: :shock: 
rechargeable AA & AAA batteries
non rechargeable AA & AAA
6v, 12v, Sharkshield, phone, VHF, AA & AAA chargers

pfd
pfd knife
whistle
air horn
signal mirror
gloves
sunglasses
hats
sunscreen
first aid
boltcutters (see Paulo, you're not weird)
energy bars
flares (9 day/night miniflares & 1 orange smoke flare)
fish ID book
hook removal kit
vsheet
water bladder

downrigger & spare bomb (seriously)
rod holder extensions
leashes
ram tubes
ram sounder mount
ram camera mount
Hobie bait tank + bait net
kill bag (big dry bag)
sponge
2 x hatch tackle boxes
assorted dry bags
seat
yak tackle bag
sea anchor
fish subduing towel
lip grips
folding gaff
environet
bragmat
ruler
knife
split ring pliers
deckies pliers
braid scissors x 2
knot tying bobbin

kit to install an anchor trolley
spare wire, fuses, spade connectors, banana plugs, solder
big cable ties
Inox
packing tape for re-wrapping the yak

shorts
fishing shirts
yak shoes
rubber pants
spray jacket
gorilla costume for dress-up night (space permitting)
toothbrush

I'm sure there's stuff I've forgotten to put on the list.


----------



## cummins

@#$%$#@ i beat u will for get something like someone always dose. i think there generator will run flat


----------



## paulo

Ya see... it didnt take long for the tackle junky mantle to be wrest from me. Thanks Dave. Thats an impressive list. :shock: :shock: The bricks are for the tackle safe youll need to build to protect all that gear from the rest of us arent they? :twisted:  
Resisting the temptation to take more as I doubt Ill use half what I already have. At least I know where to go if I run short. 
Advice from the lodge (above post) is vhf only works sometimes. Though Im reluctant to leave a lifeline behind, Im going to leave the extra weight behind and rely on fishing in pairs, flares, uhf, telstra and my VSheet. Hopefully thats enough but as Im now restricted to airline baggage limits its staying home.

Given we will all want to charge between 6pm and midnight Im wondering how the generators will cope? :shock:


----------



## fishingchap

sbd said:


> HDV camera in housing + 30 hours tape


i just wanna see some awesome video footage


----------



## paffoh

Please, make me drool Dave.

Do tell about the camera...


----------



## sbd

paffoh said:


> Do tell about the camera...


I've hired a Sony HDR-HC7 in waterproof housing. Should make for good pics, although it will only shoot 50i (not 25p). As a tape camera it won't be as convenient as a solid state unit, but storage is cheap & quality should be excellent.

I've been testing my new GoPro Hero Wide camera, which proves surprisingly cool for a comedy camera. I'll probably use it on interval mode (every two seconds) mounted on the pole my night light is on (behind me & above), because it gives 5 megapixel extreme wide (170 degree) stills, rather than video mode which has sound but is very low res. Test material shot as stills sequences looks very promising.

I'm getting quite keen to get a POV1.5 helmet cam as well (Steve's bought one), but the credit card is too hot to hold atm - watch this space.


----------



## Cuda

Hey fellas, I have been checking out hand held UHF radios on the net and have found a Uniden model UHO37SX-2 (pair) that is battery powered (takes 3 x AAA) and has a range of 3+ k's that is selling for $54.00 with free freight. Given the load we will be putting on the power supply when we are recharging shark shields, batteries, cameras etc, I thought battery powered radios for those who don't already have 2-ways might be the go. Here's a link for anyone who may be interested 
http://www.prestigecom.net.au/index.php ... ts_id=1312

Fishpod & Paulo, I will buy you a battery each too ;-)


----------



## Junglefisher

Sorry to go so OT, but who has the POV camera? Any chance of a review / some footage? I'm looking at getting one.
Enjoy your trip peoples, I wish I was gonna be there


----------



## paulo

Some pages worth reading if you havent already
http://www.fishnet.com.au/wilson/fishin_spot.html
http://www.sharkbay.org/default.aspx?WebPageID=112
http://www.marinews.com/fishing_gps_listing.php?sid=66


----------



## sbd

I plotted the Marinews marks into Google Earth - let me know if you want a .kmz file.


----------



## ScottLovig

All the yaks are on the trailer.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Cuda

Hobie Vic said:


> All the yaks are on the trailer.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Scott


Ahem, apart from from one more very important yak here in WA :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Just gave the Adventure a workout up at Shark Bay over the weekend - see trip reports for details ;-)


----------



## ScottLovig

Elvis has left the building. 8)

minus 1 very important yak :roll: :lol:

Cheers

Scott


----------



## sbd

You got our boxes on there Scott?


----------



## ScottLovig

sbd said:


> You got our boxes on there Scott?


Yep


----------



## Hobie Sports

Only 8 sleeps to go till I fly out cant wait. & theirs only 2 sleeps till I get my Pro Angler. Hay guys if you have not got your radios yet let me know as I might be able to get them at a good price.

Thanks


----------



## paulo

I can see a bit of spare space.... between the top of the tyres and the mudguards that is. :shock:  
Holy [email protected] I hope thats a heavy duty trailer.


----------



## Cuda

Hobie Sports said:


> Only 8 sleeps to go till I fly out cant wait. & theirs only 2 sleeps till I get my Pro Angler. Hay guys if you have not got your radios yet let me know as I might be able to get them at a good price.
> 
> Thanks


Sounds good - I would be interested.


----------



## Shorty

Bad news lads after pressure from the Greenies,,the state goverments decided that DHI is now a green zone with a complete ban on fishing activtitys,,but theres still some great sight seeing to be had so it will be still a top trip, enjoy. 8)


----------



## Cuda

Now now Shorty, we don't want to hear that sort of thing right now please :twisted:


----------



## sbd

That's a hilarious trailerload Scott, hope you had a lackey. You'll be unloading them for us while we relax with a well earned cold one of course?



Shorty said:


> Bad news lads after pressure from the Greenies,,the state goverments decided that DHI is now a green zone with a complete ban on fishing activtitys,,but theres still some great sight seeing to be had so it will be still a top trip, enjoy. 8)


 

Has anyone seen any reference to what regulations will apply to us (bag limits, protected species, slot limits etc)? I read somewhere that barbless hooks were becoming law, but presumably that's not the case atm (though I've debarbed most hooks anyway).


----------



## Fishpod

Hey guys,
I know ive been quiet and voyeristic to date but hey- thats me    .

I think Paulo asked the homestead about licences etc and because we are staying with them its all ok. Only bag limits apply on the pencil with wings we get on to get up to Denham - limit of 20 kg.

I'm taking two 2 watt UHF's.

There is a scene in Gladiator where they send up the chant "spaniard, spaniard, spaniard" Why my fellow fisherman, is this running through my head?????

8 sleeps..................and counting


----------



## Cuda

Hi Dave, here's a link to the Fisheries page for the Gascoyne Region rec fishing guide that should explain things.
http://www.fish.wa.gov.au/docs/pub/Gasc ... x.php?0103

As I interpret the bag limits (for those of us bringing fish home to eat after the trip) a maximum amount of 20kg of fillets or pieces of fish is allowed per person following an overnight or longer stay on the island.

Cheers

Cuda.


----------



## paulo

Shorty said:


> Bad news lads after pressure from the Greenies,,the state goverments decided that DHI is now a green zone with a complete ban on fishing activtitys,,but theres still some great sight seeing to be had so it will be still a top trip, enjoy. 8)


Well I guess that means we'll just have to spend the week hunting greenies. Bandana, face paint, bowie knife and loin-cloth packed. If its not the case and we are allowed to fish then along with SBD's gorilla suit that's two of us sorted for dress-up night. :shock: :shock: 

As Cuda and Fishpod said we are all good with limits cos we are staying at the lodge. Open season for Rape and Pillage. Apart from the local lads I doubt many of us will fly fish home? After dinner is in the bag, Ill be letting all bar the mortally wounded go and will most likely crush my barbs if the action is that hot.
I also have a spare uhf with me. Its only a half watt unit but those without are welcome to use it.
Im also hoping to have a video cam in an underwater housing with me


----------



## beefs

After booking onto this trip, paying my deposit and then bailing out because I opted for a trip to Canada instead and wouldn't be able to afford both trips guess what I did....booked a week with Nomad Sportfishing popping for GTs out at Bugatti :shock: :? Nevermind, will live vicariously through the trip report, photos and video - have a great trip fellas, can't wait for the details.


----------



## Davey G

may the seas be calm, the fish be hungry and the loincloths stay on..... :shock:


----------



## Tim

Lazybugger said:


> I was going to save this for the trip report ... but lets face it there is no point in waiting ......
> 
> *BASTARDS!!!!*


Sums up my feeling exactly.


----------



## Cuda

Paulo, can I have dibs on the UHF radio please?

Cheers

Cuda


----------



## paulo

Cuda said:


> Paulo, can I have dibs on the UHF radio please?
> Cheers
> Cuda


Done deal! It takes three AAs. You had best bring a few. I have enough rechargables but not sure if there will be a big enough charge window to charge 6 batteries before the gennie goes off at 12. Charger only takes four at a time.


----------



## Cuda

Thanks Paul. I am going to bring along a big supply of batteries, mainly for the camera, so I should have plenty for the radio too. Man, I still have a few things to buy before next weekend - I ticked off a pair of pliers, scissors and a bait bucket today off my checklist and still need to get some decent split rings, trebles, sinkers, extra SD memory cards, lip grippers, lures, sabiki rigs, spare line - the list goes on........


----------



## Cuda

Don't know if anyone has already got hold of the tide predictions for Denham as yet, if not here they are for our week on DHI (Click on Denham on the map and just enter 10 May for the dates involved) ...
http://www.dpi.wa.gov.au/imarine/19102.asp

Cheers

Cuda


----------



## ScottLovig

Elvis has arrived in Perth and is in safe hands ready for the drive up to Denham.

See you all in the Shark Bay Hotel in 1 week 8)

Cheers

Scott


----------



## karnage

wheather looks sporadic :shock:

http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Dir ... st/six_day


----------



## sbd

Is anyone taking a cast net? As a New South Welshman, I don't have one handy, but they appear to be legal there.


----------



## Cuda

Dave, I have a throw net here in my garage that I could take with me, although I don't have a licence myself ATM.
Let me know if you are keen to use it.


----------



## sbd

Cuda said:


> Dave, I have a throw net here in my garage that I could take with me, although I don't have a licence myself ATM.
> Let me know if you are keen to use it.


I reckon chuck it in if you've got room, be nice to head out with the bait tank full. If we're covered for everything staying at the homestead then hopefully there's no licence problems.

I should point out that I have no experience with cast nets ;-) .


----------



## paulo

Cuda said:


> Don't know if anyone has already got hold of the tide predictions for Denham as yet, if not here they are for our week on DHI (Click on Denham on the map and just enter 10 May for the dates involved) ...
> http://www.dpi.wa.gov.au/imarine/19102.asp
> Cheers
> Cuda


Am I reading this right? Only a 2cm height difference between some tides?? :shock: 
Thursday 14th May 2009 
0.87m @ 4:27 AM
0.85m @ 7:30 AM
1.33m @ 2:52 PM
0.43m @ 11:17 PM

Even on the full moon only a metre change in the biggest tides
Saturday 9th May 2009 Full Moon 
0.91m @ 1:29 AM
0.79m @ 5:01 AM
1.38m @ 12:14 PM
0.37m @ 8:35 PM

That will be like a lake with the biggst factor in your drift the wind, wont it ?
Also when I first looked at the surf site the wind seemed to be howling until I realised 30kph is only 15knots or so and 20kph is only 10. Maximum 15 knots is bearable.
It also seems like the wind blows from the NE in the morning and the SE\SW in the arvo.


----------



## sbd

Bag weighs 22kg with no clothes/toiletries/camera gear/laptop, so bad news on the gorilla suit & the toothbrush I'm afraid. Might have to find a lighter bag, this one is 4.5kg empty.

Picked up the hire camera today, a wider lens would have been nice, but I'll muddle through. Tape change will be a pita, with the camera needing to be fully removed from the housing, but the housing seems robust & it's easy to operate the camera inside. The kit (housing, camera, chargers, batteries, tapes, a dinky little light & small tripod) weighs about 4.5 kg, Steve might have to leave out his toothbrush too. The girl at Skywest lulled me into a false sense of security with her vague assurance that "you should be right" when I called her to check the excess baggage situation.


----------



## paulo

sbd said:


> Bag weighs 22kg with no clothes/toiletries/camera gear  :shock: /laptop, so bad news on the gorilla suit & the toothbrush I'm afraid. Might have to find a lighter bag, this one is 4.5kg empty.
> 
> Picked up the hire camera today, a wider lens would have been nice, but I'll muddle through. Tape change will be a pita, with the camera needing to be fully removed from the housing, but the housing seems robust & it's easy to operate the camera inside. The kit (housing, camera, chargers, batteries, tapes, a dinky little light & small tripod) weighs about 4.5 kg, Steve might have to leave out his toothbrush too. The girl at Skywest lulled me into a false sense of security with her vague assurance that "you should be right" when I called her to check the excess baggage situation.


Im also really close to the mark and having to leave stuff behind I wanted to take.
Ive paired clothes down to a minimum but Im still going to battle. That loin cloth is going to come in handy. Im also thinking of ditching all warm gear as the temp range is from 21-30 degrees. Cant see a jumper being required. What's a toothbrush look like? I may as well leave that behind too if eveyone else is. 
I now need 100mm pvc rod tube to take the godzilla and it has 1mm thicker walls that storm water pipe and hence will weigh more than I allowed for. I could use the cardboard tube it arrived in but loathed to trust my rods in cardboard in the baggage hold. Can anyone suggest a thin stron 100mm pipe I can use?
Don't forget you are allowed 7kgs in your cabin baggage as well as the 20 in the hole. But the trick is to get things small enough and heavy enough to fit into the little bag youre allowed to take in the cabin. Also it cant be anything that you could use as a weapon. That rules out fishing line, lures, reel, electrical cords and just about everything else. Im trying to sneak my shark shield on board but don't want to take the risk of not getting it through the cabin baggage check and not having it for the week.
I got the complete opposite from the surly little girl at SkyWest. He words were you pay $5 for every kg over and there is no guarantee the stuff will get on the plane or even get on the next plane or the next day. She made it sound like I was dreaming to think Id get any extra lugggage on.
Dave, the lodge has computer and internet facilities so the laptop may be redundant. You just need something to store your movies on. Small usb hard disk or blank dvds. Will you need the light and tripod? Are you making a porno? Fish porno that is.
Anthony and I are on the 6am out of Perth on Saturday 9th. Anyone else on that flight? If you blokes bringing the kitchen sink are on the later flight we may get any excess we have on our flight.


----------



## keza

best way to drop weight is to where your jigs as jewellery or make a belt out of them. (ear rings may be a bit extreme)


----------



## sbd

Yep, 100mm pipe is heavy. The best option is the thin walled plastic rod tubes sold at fishing shops - easy, just insert more money... 

Steve & I are on the 1030 flight to Denham. When do you guys get to Perth? We fly in on Friday am, and will sample the local fare before doing battle with the check-in ladies Saturday morning.

I need the laptop, I'd be naked without it (seeing as I can't pack any clothes). There are some nifty laptop backpacks available (ker-ching). The tripod weighs 800g, but makes the difference between amateur happysnaps & saleable footage (tell him he's dreamin'). The light is a 3w unit, weighs about 20g & would complete unfavourably with a stunted firefly, but it ain't heavy.



keza said:


> best way to drop weight is to where your jigs as jewellery or make a belt out of them. (ear rings may be a bit extreme)


I already demonstrated the automatic earring technique with shark hooks (10/0) to my daughter - suitably horrified.


----------



## keza

so close and yet so far.
i leave on thursday for Broome.
i'll be shooting at cape Leveque, Grantheaume pt. and El Questro.

should i hide a telescopic rod in my bag Hmmmm


----------



## paulo

keza said:


> so close and yet so far.
> i leave on thursday for Broome.
> i'll be shooting at cape Leveque, Grantheaume pt. and El Questro.
> 
> should i hide a telescopic rod in my bag Hmmmm


Daiwa Advantage 3 piece rods... fit in your suitcase. They'll never know


----------



## paulo

sbd said:


> Steve & I are on the 1030 flight to Denham. When do you guys get to Perth? We fly in on Friday am, and will sample the local fare before doing battle with the check-in ladies Saturday morning.


Also arriving Friday about 11am local time I think. I havent done anything about a room yet... any suggestions on where to stay? Someone told me to look for a place in Northbridge.


----------



## sbd

Forecast as at Tuesday am:

Days 3-6 Weather Summary: Mostly dry Warm air temperatures (max 24°C on Fri afternoon, min 21°C on Fri morning) Winds decreasing (fresh winds from the E on Fri morning, light winds from the NNE by Sat afternoon)


----------



## Junglefisher

You could take lures in your carry on baggage sans hooks.
Laptops should always be carried on your person, I don't trust them to checked baggage at all.
Can't see any point in staying near Northbridge myself, unless you are planning on "hitting the town". Remember, it's Perth.


----------



## sbd

Somebody told me there might be sharks there. I've changed my mind & I'm staying home ;-) .

What do we do if someone's eaten by a shark on day one? Anybody seen Jindabyne?


----------



## Tim

sbd said:


> What do we do if someone's eaten by a shark on day one?


Hope the trace he's on is heavy enough.


----------



## Shorty

sbd said:


> What do we do if someone's eaten by a shark on day one?


I would suggest to wind your lines in and have a minutes silence, that would be the respectable thing to do,,then you can get back into it .

Can't help anybody where to stay or what to do,,you are in the bad area of town , i would suggest somewhere on Great Eastern highway near the airport,,you could wander down and catch some bream or have a punt at the Casino (and dinner).


----------



## Davey G

Have fun lads.....and catch one for me.


----------



## Physhopath

Get into 'em fella's,
Don't forget some Pics and a trip report won't go astray.

Good fishing !!!!!!


----------



## madfishman

Alright,
Yaks are in Denham and waiting........still waiting......screw this im goin fishin....

all reports at the local are good, maccas over a meter, snapper-pink and black, tuna , well theres some fish here and thats all that matters, see you all tomorrow.......

cheers


----------



## Cuda

Sounds damn fine to me bloke  . I'm pretty much packed up and ready to hit the road - probably around 09.00am in the morning and arrive there hopefully around 2.00pm ish.

Cheers

Cuda.


----------



## ScottLovig

DHI team is complete and landed at the Shark Bay Hotel.

Beer is cold and weather currently is better than perfect. There are reports of spaniards and long tail everywhere.

We are transfering to the island in a few hours.

It will be tough but someone has to do it 

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Sellz

Have a great trip Scott, we expect heaps of photos! 

Cheers

Luke


----------



## ELM

Cannot wait for the trip reports full of photo's.


----------



## griffo1

Hey Boys,

Want to see some social photo's as well, ...dinner tables, after fishing drinks, mornining shots...the lot etc.

Does DHI lodge still have thier French Chef?

Great fishing guys.

All the Best

Griffo


----------



## ScottLovig

We've caught some fish.

Tomorrow is mother ship day to Turtle Bay.

Too tired, full of food and beer to give details.

many pics to come

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Rstanek

Gatesy said:


> No i NEED pictures now
> 
> PLEASE


Me also.


----------



## Shorty

Turtle Bays a very known spot for good fishing,,watch out for the little snapper around the 70-80cm mark they can be a pest stealing your bait though,,, 8)


----------



## Rod L

When do they get back?
Hanging out for the reports


----------



## Shorty

They might come back,,some have applied for permenant residency i have heard after they sampled the fishing :lol:


----------



## feelfree09

just read this pst. how did ya's go? cant see a trip report yet. lucky so and so's


----------



## Cuda

Some good fish caught and lost during a great week in a great place. I caught my best fish for the week on the first night we were there ( a 70 cm snapper - nothing special compared to some of the snapper coming out of Cockburn Sound in Perth and elsewhere) and then struggled to raise much else apart from smaller snapper, snook, spotty mackeral and north west blowies :twisted: 
The snapper were everywhere and suckers for hard bodies, SP's and even poppers.
Anyway, the trip reports should start coming in tomorrow, including my meagre offering 8)


----------



## Shorty

Well you got into a few Cuda thats the main thing, well done

Looking forward to the reports tommorow .


----------



## feelfree09

in place like dhi, the fishing would surely just be an added bonus. cant wait to read about it.


----------



## paulo

Some interim porn
Lots of small and large of the following species were caught as well as spaniards, sweetlip, stripy tuna, sharks and blowies... monster blowies.


----------



## Astro

well done you blokes looks like the trip and efforts are being amply rewarded...


----------



## Rstanek

Paulo, that tailor is freaking huge! Can't wait to get the mega report from someone.


----------



## avayak

Yeah, I hate those pesty snapper too. :shock:


----------



## karnage

here is the link 4 those that wanna upload some pics 4 us 2 download 
http://www.megaupload.com/
just zip your files up, click browse then upload and wait 4 the DL link.


----------



## ScottLovig

Hi

I have started a trip report and am adding pics as time permits ;-)

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Hobie Sports

Well yep it was a great trip with a great bunch. I would like to Thank Scott for all the work he put into the trip. We just need to get 1 site to put all the pic's.

Thanks

Kev


----------



## wopfish

Thats a HUGE Tailor !!!!


----------



## redman

wopfish said:


> Thats a HUGE Tailor !!!!


I know I'm going red with jealousy - I haven't caught a Tailor like that for years: luckily the annual fraser trip is coming up soon so I can get my Tailor fix. Some other great fish there as well - looks like everyone who went had a ball. If there are ever any other trips looks like it will be pretty popular


----------



## bigalex

That is a monster tailor Paul. Though for you I guess you see it simply as marlin bait ... ;-)


----------



## MrFaulty

2010??????????????


----------

